# HEX und XOR



## KvD (4. April 2009)

Hallo,
ich beschäftige mich erst seit kurzem mit Programmierung in Visual Basic und stehe vor einem problem.
Ich möchte daten an ein serielles gerät senden. Und zwar 2 Ich nenn sie mal Startzeichen dann den Inhalt eines Strings und dann 2 ich nenn sie mal stopzeichen. Alles im Hexadezimalformat
Ich habe also zu beginn 2 feste zeichen, dann einen String der eine unbekannte Anzahl an Zeichen im Hexadezimalformat enthält und zum schluss nochmal 2 feste zeichen. Diese möchte ich nun zwecks bildung einer Checksumme miteinander XORen.
Also F1 XOR F2 XOR S1 XOR S2 XOR S3 XOR S4... XOR F3 XOR F4  Dann sollte ich ja als Ergebnis ein hezadezimales Zeichen haben das dann meine Checksumme darstellt. Das ich das ganze in einer Schleife mache ist mir schon klar, da hört´s dann aber auch auf. Wie ermittle Ich zum Beispiel die länge des Strings, wie stell ich meine startzeichen voran und die stop zeichen an den schluss?

Wenn mir da jemand einen Tip geben könnte wär ich sehr dankbar.


----------

